

Anonymous release appears: 33 GB of Aaron Swartz's JSTOR files - bjonathan
http://www.artificialeyes.tv/node/1002

======
DrWhax
It's an older torrent which you can download here:
[https://tpb.ipredator.se/torrent/8014584/R.I.P._Aaron_Swartz...](https://tpb.ipredator.se/torrent/8014584/R.I.P._Aaron_Swartz_-
_JSTOR_archive_35GB)

------
carmaa
Not to be a buzz killer, but didn't JSTOR provide free access [1] to over
1,200 journals to the public days before Aaron committed suicide? You've got
to register to get access, but that Anon release seems noobish.

[1] <http://about.jstor.org/news/free-read>

EDIT: And it's also a copy of an old torrent, pointed out by several others.
Nothing to see here.

------
Vivtek
The size of this is suspiciously equal to Greg Maxwell's release of the JSTOR
archive of the Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society. Yes, the PDF
scans of just those 18K documents are 33GB. I suspect Aaron's archive was far,
far larger - and I similarly suspect that it really was destroyed, no matter
how much Anonymous wants to count coup.

~~~
Vivtek
Ooh, weirdly the earlier torrent available of JSTOR data was JSTOR's free-
access stuff older than 1923 - which is just about the same size.

How coincidental!

